# putting picture in avatar



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

How do you shrink a picture down to avatar size without it looking weird? When I try to do it with my pictures it looks fuzzy and distorted. Do you guys use a certain software or anything?


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i just used photo shop...however, i have been informed that my picture looks a bit like terry garr, and i don't really think i look like terry garr in it when it's full sized. at least i hope not :lol:


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

When resizing an image, apply a "Sharpening" effect every 45-72% of down-sizing. Experiment with various sharpening effects (photoshop has quite some) and percent of down-sizing.

enggirl, if you don't have photoshop you can download a tryout, but it's 300mb! i know pain shop pro does resizing, and even acdsee (http://www.acdsystems.com/) which is 12mb. I can't guarantee about acdsee since I am using a very old version.

If everything else fails, ask from a friend to do it, or another member


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

agentcooper said:


> i just used photo shop...however, i have been informed that my picture looks a bit like terry garr, and i don't really think i look like terry garr in it when it's full sized. at least i hope not :lol:


And just what, pray tell, is wrong with Terri Garr?


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sebastian said:


> agentcooper said:
> 
> 
> > i just used photo shop...however, i have been informed that my picture looks a bit like terry garr, and i don't really think i look like terry garr in it when it's full sized. at least i hope not :lol:
> ...


well, sebastian, i know you're a huge fan (possibly even her number 1 fan), but....i guess she's just not my style. :wink:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

yea it sucks. i dont have any fancy image programs, i just use my simple webcam veo digital studio program to resize my images.

first what i do, is crop the image as much as possible before resizing.

then i resize it, crop again if need be, and then fiddle with the brightness, gamma, and contrast percentages till it looks fairly visible. any basic image program has this.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think I have photoshop. Let me work on it.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

You guys can always email me a picture you want to use as an avatar and I'll resize / host it for you.

revelation @ dpselfhelp.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

I just fook about wi' the settins 'n' shiznit.

I use Paint, crop the selection, then resize to 25% or whatever of the original.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

There you go. If Rev is busy, I can do it also.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Me too. (Work? Yeah, yeah, yeah....)


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks you guys. I've screwed up about ten of my pictures of myself trying to crop and sharpen them so now I have to find one to use. I could take one of myself right now and you could see me with greasy hair smoking a cigarette with my I just woke up face.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

This is pretty good: http://www.resize2mail.com/ (free too).

e


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks enigma. That's a really good site. I put it on my favorites. I've been working on dling a picture, but I'm still having problems and I have a project for school due tomorrow so I really need to work on that tonight. I'll try to get a picture up tomorrow. But I'm kinda rethinking it now. You ever notice how all the pictures on the pic submission are of good looking people? That's why I'm gonna do an avatar. It's smaller and more indiscriminate.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

enngirl5 said:


> You ever notice how all the pictures on the pic submission are of good looking people?


Yeah, and I'm the _best looking one of them all!_  : http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2370

ệ


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

enigma said:


> Yeah, and I'm the best looking one of them all!


Definitely! The pic is even better than your signature. Is it from some B monster movie? I thought I had seen just about all of those, but this has me stumped.

If this really is a picture of you, please accept my apology for the last remark.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

enngirl5 said:


> I could take one of myself right now and you could see me with greasy hair smoking a cigarette with my I just woke up face.


That's hot.


----------

